# Replacement Phone - restoring Nandroid



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

So VZW is sending me a replacement phone, which will either be on 886 or 893. Obviously I need to root it once I get it, and then can I just restore from a Nandroid backup to get back to a custom ROM I was running on 901? i.e. does a Nandroid restore also restore radio/kernel? Or do I need to go up to 901 with forever root and then restore Nandroid?

Or should I just stay on rooted whatever radio it comes with? I'm assuming it's going to come with 893.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

it will noe restore radio or kernel. i do believe you can restore a nandroid once you are rooted and back on the same kernel and radio as your backup. someone corect me if im wrong


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

ok cool that's what I thought.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Nandroid back-ups restore the /system, /cache and /data partitions. It doesn't matter what kernel or radio you were on or currently are on.


----------

